# You Have A R1,000 To Spend - What Would You Buy?



## Silver (17/3/14)

Hi all

If someone gave you R1,000 to spend on vaping and you had to spend it in the next week, what would you buy?

I am curious whether you would buy equipment or juice?

My next R1,000 would be on juice. It is going to Vapour Mountain for
- the new Legends range (R600 on special)
- some restocking of my favourite VM flavours (around R400 worth)

If someone gave me the R1,000, I would be buying the same

Actually quite sad that R1,000 buys you quite little these days.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## annemarievdh (17/3/14)

This is a difficult one... don't know. You got me with this one.


----------



## Gizmo (17/3/14)

hmm. If its R1k on the dot then I would go for variable voltage kit with iclear16. Then still have left over for eliquid.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/3/14)

R1,000 doesn't buy much... but if you forced me to spend it...then this is my list...

Spare Tanks for Nautilus x 2 at R80 each! = R160
Spare Coils for Nautilus R250
Another Nautilus R450

Actually on second thoughts maybe I pay in R99 and buy a VTR!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (17/3/14)

Gizmo said:


> hmm. If its R1k on the dot then I would go for variable voltage kit with iclear16. Then still have left over for eliquid.



I actually thought of the Pt2 but and another variable voltage battery and then some juice but still don't know

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (17/3/14)

I will spend on juice I've never tasted before.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/3/14)

Id buy some more juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (17/3/14)

My spend would either be on juice or another rba or if the rba is less than 1k then rba and some juice I have not tried yet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (17/3/14)

Juice, for sure. Am holding off on the Legends range until I have read the reviews from our resident expert tasters.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (17/3/14)

Gizmo said:


> hmm. If its R1k on the dot then I would go for variable voltage kit with iclear16. Then still have left over for eliquid.



@Gizmo, your comment is probably spot on for someone who is new to vaping. But if it applied to you - what would you get? Probably quite difficult for you I suppose - since being a retailer you get to try loads of goodies


----------



## Dr Evil (17/3/14)

An SVD with batteries and charger

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (17/3/14)

Dr Evil said:


> An SVD with batteries and charger
> 
> Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## shabbar (17/3/14)

probably an evic or vtr 

or 

juice


----------



## hyphen (17/3/14)

Juice + Coils


----------



## Gizmo (17/3/14)

I think I misread the question. I thought if you were to start again with no hardware and that was your budget. After re - reading. It would be the VTR for sure

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (17/3/14)

Ok cool!


----------



## ET (17/3/14)

nautilus, coils, juice, kanthal and 2 x 18350 bats


----------



## Riaz (17/3/14)

id get some premium juices

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mohamed (17/3/14)

If someone gave me 1000 i would buy a twin starter kit.give to my brother in laws and get them of those stinkies ..as for the juice .start them of with a 10ml each of bright tobacco 12 mg liqua ..that would fill up the 1k ..

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (17/3/14)

I will buy the "R" for REO.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## johan (17/3/14)

TylerD said:


> I will buy the "R" for REO.



Obviously to use in Rhino!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShaneW (18/3/14)

Import some new juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (18/3/14)

I will drop it all on juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (18/3/14)

yup , jooose would be my choice ..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy (18/3/14)

Some more 18490's

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## 360twin (18/3/14)

I too would like an SVD and batteries & charger, but then I'd need a bigger tank to go with it. Sadly R1000 is not enough!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein510 (19/3/14)

ITASTE 134!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rex Smit (19/3/14)

Kayfun & Nemisis...maybe some juice if there is any money left


----------



## Silver (19/3/14)

Rex, what Kayfun would you go for? The 3.1 or the Lite?


----------



## Rex Smit (19/3/14)

Not really sure what the pros and cons are between the 2, but it will probably be the Lite

Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hein510 (27/3/14)

svd (R680) and iclear 30S (R160) plus bullet drip tip (R90) and some juice @ Vapemob

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CraftyZA (27/3/14)

Hein510 said:


> svd (R680) and iclear 30S (R160) plus bullet drip tip (R90) and some juice @ Vapemob
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


Just add charger and battery for svd as well


----------

